# Company of Heroes: Alles zur Top-Vollversion der PC Games 7/11



## Petra_Froehlich (7. Juli 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Company of Heroes: Alles zur Top-Vollversion der PC Games 7/11* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Company of Heroes: Alles zur Top-Vollversion der PC Games 7/11


----------



## tarnvogL (7. Juli 2011)

CoH ist ein super Strategiespiel, spiele ich heute noch abundzu. Wer es noch nicht besitzt sollte hier zugreifen. Allerdings nehme ich an das es ohne die Addons im Heft mitgeliefert wird. Es gibt 2 Addons: Opposing Fronts und Tales of Valor. Letzteres ist nicht besonders wichtig, aber O.F. ist zu empfehlen.


----------



## JCFR (8. Juli 2011)

Nur ein Satz: Verflixt clevere KI.


----------



## Farragut (8. Juli 2011)

es sei erwähnt das es auch gerade im Steam Deal ist, für ein paar Euro gibts das Hauptspiel mit allen Addons...


----------



## getier (9. Juli 2011)

eins der besten spiele überhaupt. ist zur zeit mein am meisten gespieltes spiel - allerdings in einer modifikation da das belancing meiner meinung nach nicht stimmt.

für alle die es interessiert und die es ein wenig schwerer dafür umfangreicher und mit mehr aktion haben wollen die können sich die blitzkrieg mod herunterladen. 

wesentlich mehr einheiten. klügere ki. es wird online gespiel und permanent erweitert. 

für alle dies interessiert (mehr spieler sind auf jeden fall erwünscht): http://www.blitzkrieg-mod.de/


----------



## Flo66R6 (11. Juli 2011)

Ein wirklich augezeichnetes RTS Spiel! Ich wüsste kein anderes RTS mit dem ich bisher mehr Zeit verbracht und mehr Spaß gehabt habe. Ich spiele es regelmäßig mit freunden im Skirmish Modus und die KI vordert uns jedes mal aufs Äußerste! 

Wirklich absolut uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen!

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## FraXerDS3 (12. Juli 2011)

Kann mir jemand helfen?
Ich habe CoH von der DVD nach Anweisungen installiert, wenn ich es dann starte, fragt CoH nach der CD 
Habe mi dann CoH per Steam gekauft, da das gleiche..


----------



## X-Doc (13. Juli 2011)

FraXerDS3 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand helfen?
> Ich habe CoH von der DVD nach Anweisungen installiert, wenn ich es dann starte, fragt CoH nach der CD
> Habe mi dann CoH per Steam gekauft, da das gleiche..


 
Bei mir klappte es, nachdem ich mit Inet verbunden war und sich das Spiel die Updates automatisch runter geladen hatte. Danach lief es einwadnfrei. Hoffe ich konnte Helfen.


----------



## DorisHuber (13. Juli 2011)

tja - aber ein spiel als "vollversion" zu bezeichnen, daß nur läuft, wenn man online ist ist was von oder für "voll"pfosten  und hat nix mit vollversion - http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vollversion - zu tun


----------



## fr4gi4tor (18. Juli 2011)

eines wenn nicht sogar das beste RTS, was ich je gezockt habe. sehr zu empfehlen.

richtig geil wird's mit dieser mod, welche imo immer noch die beste ist: 

http://www.moddb.com/mods/battle-of-the-bulge


----------



## derfinsterling (21. Juli 2011)

Ich hab das Spiel heute installiert - beim Start fragt es nach einem 1,35 MB großen Patch, der dann nicht geladen wird. Ohne den Patch verlangt das Spiel die CD - die PC Games DVD ist offensichtlich nicht gemeint.
Bin online, Firewall ist offen, hab auch schon versucht, das spiel als Admin (unter Win7) zu starten. Auch kein Erfolg. Any help?


----------



## RR (27. Juli 2011)

Auch manuell können die Patches geladen werden:
Company of Heroes - Updates


----------



## Chrisdesk (28. Juli 2011)

Habe mit"CoH" das gleiche Problem wie Mitglied "derfinsterling". Vorschlag von "RR" (Red.) hilft nur z.T.; Download geht, danach kann ich "..._Patch.exe.torrent" NICHT öffnen (Win 7-Meldung). Ausserdem: Welche(r) Patch(es) passen zu CoH Version 2.0.0.1 aus PCG 07/11? Habe auch "The Patches Scrolls"-Webs. ausprobiert, aber -wie bei RELIC - KEINEN Patch von V. 2.0.0.1 auf V.2.101.0 usw. gefunden, Fehlermeldungen waren die Folge...                                                                            Habe bis jetzt ü. 12 Std. "rumgedoktort", erhalte zunehmend Meldungen von EGO-SYS:"Laufzeitüberschreitung Geduldsfaden droht!" Habe Inst.-Anleitung genau befolgt und im Text keine Einschr. betr. OS (Win 7, x64) od. Wohnsitz (CH) vorgefunden; also woran liegt's? 
Für jede - weiterführende - Hilfe danke ich im Voraus


----------



## Crock1981 (3. August 2011)

Hallo PC-Games Team,

ich hab dann heute mal die Zeit gefunden und wollte CoH dann mal auf meine Mühle hauen, aber weder wie beschrieben auf Seite 1 (nur E3-Videos) noch auf Seite 2 finde ich irgend etwas was mit CoH zu tun hat. Könntet Ihr mir bitte bei diesem Problem helfen?


----------



## Enisra (4. August 2011)

Crock1981 schrieb:


> Hallo PC-Games Team,
> 
> ich hab dann heute mal die Zeit gefunden und wollte CoH dann mal auf meine Mühle hauen, aber weder wie beschrieben auf Seite 1 (nur E3-Videos) noch auf Seite 2 finde ich irgend etwas was mit CoH zu tun hat. Könntet Ihr mir bitte bei diesem Problem helfen?


 
naja, ich weiß ja nicht was für eine DVD du hast oder wo du suchst, aber das ist ja wohl ganz deutlich beim Reiter Spiele zu finden, alleine weil´s da auch der einzige Eintrag ist


----------



## smurfi01 (4. August 2011)

*probleme bei der installation*

nachdem kopieren der dateien auf pladde bricht der installer ab nachdem ich auf installieren klicke. es kommt ein fenster mit access violation error vermute ich, aber das fenster geht immer rasend schnell wieder zu...
jemand eine idee. ( 32bit xp pro sp3, 2.3 gb ram, ati hd4670 1gb, p4 2.6hgz ht )

habe mir damals ne englische besorgt, doch nu is die leider ziemlich zerkratzt und ich komme beim installer nur noch bis 98% 
aber dort geht er...


----------



## RR (5. August 2011)

smurfi01 schrieb:


> nachdem kopieren der dateien auf pladde bricht der installer ab nachdem ich auf installieren klicke. es kommt ein fenster mit access violation error vermute ich, aber das fenster geht immer rasend schnell wieder zu...
> jemand eine idee. ( 32bit xp pro sp3, 2.3 gb ram, ati hd4670 1gb, p4 2.6hgz ht )
> 
> habe mir damals ne englische besorgt, doch nu is die leider ziemlich zerkratzt und ich komme beim installer nur noch bis 98%
> aber dort geht er...


 

Hmmm.... du vermutest....
Schick mir mal eine E-Mail (rainer.rosshirt@computec.de) - irgend eine Lösung werden wir schon finden.


----------



## ViolenceWarning (16. August 2011)

Hallo Pc-Games Team,

ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen die Pc-Action 09/2011 gekauft, mit der Vollversion "Company of Heroes" und mein Problem ist jetzt, dass ich den CD-Key nicht finde. Ich hab die ganze CD abgesucht (beide Seiten) und im Heft geschaut.... nichts zu finden ! 

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, wo ich den CD-Key finde ????


----------



## Bora (19. August 2011)

So, jetzt wollte ich auch mal de Vorzüge meines Abos nutzen und Company of Heroes spielen. DVD Seite 1 ... nur Trailer? Kann ja nicht sein, oder? Dann per Explorer geprüft. tatsächlich, nur DVD Video Daten. 

Dann vielleicht doch Seite 2. Nein, nur die beiden Clients für die online Spiele.

Ok, wo ist jetzt mein Company of Heroes????


----------



## Enisra (19. August 2011)

Mach mal ein Bild davon, mich interessiert das grade ziemlich brennend wie man das nicht Finden kann
es ist zwar nirgends ein Ordner wo Company of Heros drauf steht, aber wenn man schon behauptet gesucht zu haben, dann hat man doch bestimmt auch mal in die Ordner rein geschaut und Spontan würde ich sagen, so Spiele-Verzeichnisse ähneln sich in gewisser weise dann doch immer


----------



## Delphi (20. August 2011)

Ich habe ein Problem unter Win7 64bit nach der Installation und Update auf die neueste Version von Company of Heroes.

Nach dem ersten Ladebildschirm kommt eine CD-Validierungsabfrage die ich aus nicht nachvollziebaren gründen nicht erfolgreich abschliessen kann.

Bin ratlos, hoffe es gibt hier eine Lösung.


----------



## db1801 (21. August 2011)

*Jepp, genau die gleiche Problematik habe ich gestern am 20.08.2011 auch gehabt!*

Seitdem aber keine Lösung gefunden, CD gedreht und gewendet, im Internet gesucht, den Download gemacht, online mit dem Internet verbunden, aber immer wieder die Abfrage mit der Überprüfung der CD.

Evtl. jemand eine Lösung? Windows 7/64 etwa das Problem?

Wäre super wenn jemand Hilfe kennt!

Danke vorab!


----------



## Paddy167 (20. Juni 2012)

hey leute hab mal wieder CoH rausgekramt und wollte es installieren hab dann aber festgestellt das ich den cd- key nicht mehr habe und ich hatte gehofft das ich einen neuen bekomme hab das spiel aus dem heft 7/11 vllt kann mir ja jemand helfen


----------

